# Foxes skate!?!



## Shu (Sep 5, 2010)

Well...this one does.

[yt]ftuGh4i2Q9c[/yt]


----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 6, 2010)

There's a large tear in those jeans. May want to stitch that up.


----------

